# Little insects



## Zubshee (Jun 7, 2013)

Friends i have a problem which i want to share with you. I have seen some little insects in my home like cockroaches and ant and i am much affair off from these little insects. Some one advised me about it how can i remove these insects from my house permanently.


----------

